

Why do computer science majors often dislike business majors? - personjerry
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-computer-science-majors-often-dislike-business-majors/answer/Michael-O-Church?share=1

======
PhasmaFelis
Because, stereotypically, we do the work and they take the money and credit.

Case in point: ask the average person on the street to name a hero of computer
science, odds are they'll say Bill Gates or Steve Jobs. To me, this is roughly
equivalent to thinking that the greatest reporter in the world is Rupert
Murdoch.

